# Manny Ramirez



## Jason (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm the first to make a thread?


----------



## daybean (Aug 4, 2008)

if this is a thread about him going to the dodgers, then im sad too. johnny damon, pedro martinez and now manny ramirez.  its not the same red sox i fell in love with years ago.


----------



## Steve (Aug 5, 2008)

Manny = Douche Bag


----------



## Christopher (Aug 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> Manny = Douche Bag



Yep, but we'll take him and his bat (very serious Dodger fan here by the way!).


----------



## Steve (Aug 5, 2008)

Christopher said:


> Yep, but we'll take him and his bat (very serious Dodger fan here by the way!).



Yeah, that's cool... He's the biggest fake out there, but he'll bust his ass for the Dodgers for the rest of the year - hopefully getting the blue to the playoffs.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sad he's no longer with the Sox. As a Yankee fan I enjoyed all of his stupid antics and whining. 

Rant time I really hate when athletes like this complain about how they're being treated while making twenty million a season. Cry me a river, Manny. 

I'm a HUGE sports fan but the more I see people in sports act like this the more it makes me wonder why I bother shelling out my money to see these guys.


----------



## Christopher (Aug 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yeah, that's cool... He's the biggest fake out there, but he'll bust his ass for the Dodgers for the rest of the year - hopefully getting the blue to the playoffs.



Oh I don't doubt that at all but the way we've been hitting lately I'd be happy to see Satan or Paris Hilton in the lineup if they could swing the stick.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

Christopher said:


> Oh I don't doubt that at all but the way we've been hitting lately I'd be happy to see Satan or Paris Hilton in the lineup if they could swing the stick.



This actually might be exactly what LA needed. Their offense at times has been pretty much anemic and they often at times, IMO lack any real pizzazz (at least from a standpoint from someone on the east coast), so Manny should definitely fill those shoes quite nicely. I'm just not too sure how Torre is going to feel when Manny doesn't bother running hard to first on a slow grounder or pop up.


----------



## Jason (Aug 5, 2008)

From what I hear he is really a cool guy and his "public image"' ain't really him


----------



## daybean (Aug 5, 2008)

manny is one of my favorite players. i have his jersey and have always thought he was a good guy. maybe im wrong, but they are other players who seem more like douchebags and tools than manny.


----------



## Leon (Aug 6, 2008)

Steve said:


> Manny = Douche Bag



QFT.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 6, 2008)

Manny has been my favorite player for quite some time now but his antics and stupid ass attitude had to go. In the deal we got Jason Bay who is no slouch at the plate, a HUGE upgrade on defense, freed up some of Manny's salary and overall got a much better clubhouse guy and attitude for the team. Sure hes not Manny but he will help the morale of the team more than kill it like Manny did.


----------

